# need help and advice



## driver (Jul 22, 2011)

hello fellow sufferers 9 days ago my doctor diagnose me for ibs-D and i cant figure out why he think i have ibs-D so i came here while searching somethings and signed up because only person who is actually suffering can tell me how it feels.so i have1.loose and mushy stools they are not that loose but not firm either2.excessive gas especially when i woke up3.i drool a lot and i keep a bucket near my bed and spit in it after 2 or 3 hours while sleeping and salty taste very strong salty taste4.gas during passing stoolmy doc give me following medicines1.mebeverine hcl (for ibs)2.nortriptyline+fluphenazine (anti depressant)3.meprex (for gerd)so at start i thought WHY ME but after reading people posts i think i am pretty lucky cause i have no pain and don't feel the urge for quick release i can eat anything just not chips they make me gassy other than that everything is fine the thing that embarass me and make me feel uncomfortable is the excessive gas and drooling.but after taking the medicines i am feeling little pain , bloated and stiff abdomen and i am not exercising i mean crunches or other things and now bowel movements have increased to 4 or 5 time in the past when i was not on medications i usually go 3 times max.my next appointment with the doctor is on 30th i will discuss with him all these things i just wanted to have another opinion so what you people think i mean is there a thing as a mild or 1st stage ibs and will it get worse and do medicines act thins way because in my case they are making the symptoms worse.thanx for readingps i am 23 male fairly active , lost 12 kilos not due to ibs but by sheer hard work and i am not the depress kind i am happy with what i have







and i drool only during sleep


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes there are varying degrees of severity with IBS. So one can have it mildly. The drooling and salty taste are not indicative of IBS usually. I think the drooling everyone can do at times during sleep... so I wouldn't worry about it. I have no idea about the salty taste.


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

Good luck with everything... I just wanted to mention that you could have post-nasal drip that is causing you to need to spit in your sleep and the salty taste in your mouth. Have you ever tried an allergy medication - (antihistamine)? Also, do you sleep all scrunched up like in a fetal position? I've just read an article in Health magazine that says this constricts your diaphragm while sleeping, and causes you to swallow extra air, which can cause excessive gas (that's pretty much how I sleep, I've been trying not to). The article says the best way to sleep is on your back, as it allows for the best breathing while you sleep; doesn't trap any air. So between the sleeping position and what sounds like nasal allergies, you might be able to cross a few things off your list!I have IBS too, and I guess it's mild-moderate. There are some people on this board who have trouble leaving the house or holding down certain jobs because of how severe their IBS is. I live a pretty normal life most of the time but sometimes there are bad days, and sometimes there are bad weeks. Good luck on the 30th - some medications take a while to adjust to, and some just aren't always right. I've noticed on this board that a lot of people need to have their meds tweaked.


----------



## driver (Jul 22, 2011)

well thanx for ur replies @laneyep i sleep in a fetal position and beleive me i tried sleeping on my back but just cant do it and many people do that they are fine so nasal allergies can be the cause i am thinking to see an ENT specialist i have tonsils too may be they are the reason.so ibs stays the same or it becomes worse with time??


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> so ibs stays the same or it becomes worse with time??


Sorry can't answer that as everyone is different.. so there is no way to tell. IBS symptoms can wax & wane and come & go. They can stay the same or change...??? It is very hard to make predict how it will be for any one patient.


----------



## driver (Jul 22, 2011)

hey well thanx for ur time lets see whats in store for me


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

As to the sleep position, I can't sleep on my back. It makes my legs/feet cramp something awful. I have to sleep on my side with the blanket between my knees and ankles. Do whatever works for you. Have you ever watched a small child sleep? My grandchildren all sleep face down, knees to chest--I couldn't do that for anything!


----------



## driver (Jul 22, 2011)

hey people hello again so i met the doctor the third time and he changed the medicines now i am using1,librax2.debridat 200the problem is i am having loose stools and he said to take the medicines for 15 days two times before meals and Imodium when ever i feel to. and Imodium isn't helping not at all what should i do. what do you think loose stools are the effects of the medicines?i am also feeling lower back pain but that is because nowadays i have nothing to do so i sit on the chair all day watching movies. any help would be appreciated


----------



## driver (Jul 22, 2011)

Trudyg said:


> As to the sleep position, I can't sleep on my back. It makes my legs/feet cramp something awful. I have to sleep on my side with the blanket between my knees and ankles. Do whatever works for you. Have you ever watched a small child sleep? My grandchildren all sleep face down, knees to chest--I couldn't do that for anything!


i sleep the same but with a pillow between the knees


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

Lane CT said:


> Good luck with everything... I just wanted to mention that you could have post-nasal drip that is causing you to need to spit in your sleep and the salty taste in your mouth. Have you ever tried an allergy medication - (antihistamine)?


I think that you raise an excellent possibility there.The #1 cause of drooling during sleep is blocked nasal passages. You can't breathe well through your nose, so you end up breathing through your mouth during sleep, and drool inevitably happens. That's something an ENT specialist can address and rule in/out as a cause.An ENT can also discover if there's any ongoing bacterial infection in your ear/nose/throat passages and cavities. These types of deep sinus infections can be tricky to detect, and very difficult to eradicate with medications. An infection could help explain increased gastro issues. ENT infections tend to cause descending infections, eyes, chest, and even intestinal issues. My hubby experienced years of frequent ear, eye, throat and chest infections, and low level but nearly constant headaches and fatigue. The ENT diagnosed a simple deviated septum. This condition had caused his sinus cavities to become blocked up and eventually infected. One simple op later and all is well. I only wish his GP had advised seeing this specialist sooner.







So, ya, consider making an appointment to see an ENT specialist.


----------



## driver (Jul 22, 2011)

BayRat said:


> I think that you raise an excellent possibility there.The #1 cause of drooling during sleep is blocked nasal passages. You can't breathe well through your nose, so you end up breathing through your mouth during sleep, and drool inevitably happens. That's something an ENT specialist can address and rule in/out as a cause.An ENT can also discover if there's any ongoing bacterial infection in your ear/nose/throat passages and cavities. These types of deep sinus infections can be tricky to detect, and very difficult to eradicate with medications. An infection could help explain increased gastro issues. ENT infections tend to cause descending infections, eyes, chest, and even intestinal issues. My hubby experienced years of frequent ear, eye, throat and chest infections, and low level but nearly constant headaches and fatigue. The ENT diagnosed a simple deviated septum. This condition had caused his sinus cavities to become blocked up and eventually infected. One simple op later and all is well. I only wish his GP had advised seeing this specialist sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i was thinking to meet an ent specialist but now that medication from my current physician is making my symptoms worse i am feeling bloated , loose stools and uneasy feeling so i am trying to find another doctor i am a student so its hard to spend money here and there and on top of that in my city there is no Gastroenterologist lucky me sometime i feel i live under a rock.first i need to find something that can work for me for ibs then i would get an appointment with an ENT .


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

driver said:


> well i was thinking to meet an ent specialist but now that medication from my current physician is making my symptoms worse i am feeling bloated , loose stools and uneasy feeling so i am trying to find another doctor i am a student so its hard to spend money here and there and on top of that in my city there is no Gastroenterologist lucky me sometime i feel i live under a rock.first i need to find something that can work for me for ibs then i would get an appointment with an ENT .


Any nearby Universities/Colleges that take on outpatients for medical student training purposes? They're overseen by a pro, so it's not all that risky. I'd not necessarily choose to have an op performed, if needed, based solely on their diagnosis, but a preliminary diagnosis? -Yeah, sure. Some clinics work on a sliding scale too.The thing is, if it's originating with an ENT based issue, no IBS med. will conquer it for long because the cause would remain. Your issues may have nothing to do with ENT, it's just a thought to keep in mind if this condition continues to persist. Totally your choice.Re-reading your first post... From your post, it seems that excessive gas is your #1 complaint. Excess gas can cause me to have numerous bowel movements. When that happens, it's not so much that I need to expel feces, they just come along for the ride because I need to expel gas. Have you considered taking a very simple anti-gas Over The Counter treatment? Simethicone, as found in products like Gas-X, may help. If you do decide to try it, take it with meals. It's fairly cheap to try, too.You can also consider pro-biotics, and even the FODMAPS diet is seeming to help a lot of IBS patients. There's a long ongoing thread about the FODMAP Diet, , and the member called Common Response is very knowledgeable on it.


----------



## driver (Jul 22, 2011)

BayRat said:


> Any nearby Universities/Colleges that take on outpatients for medical student training purposes? They're overseen by a pro, so it's not all that risky. I'd not necessarily choose to have an op performed, if needed, based solely on their diagnosis, but a preliminary diagnosis? -Yeah, sure. Some clinics work on a sliding scale too.The thing is, if it's originating with an ENT based issue, no IBS med. will conquer it for long because the cause would remain. Your issues may have nothing to do with ENT, it's just a thought to keep in mind if this condition continues to persist. Totally your choice.Re-reading your first post... From your post, it seems that excessive gas is your #1 complaint. Excess gas can cause me to have numerous bowel movements. When that happens, it's not so much that I need to expel feces, they just come along for the ride because I need to expel gas. Have you considered taking a very simple anti-gas Over The Counter treatment? Simethicone, as found in products like Gas-X, may help. If you do decide to try it, take it with meals. It's fairly cheap to try, too.You can also consider pro-biotics, and even the FODMAPS diet is seeming to help a lot of IBS patients. There's a long ongoing thread about the FODMAP Diet, , and the member called Common Response is very knowledgeable on it.


i tried Simethicone in syrup form but no effect the medications provided by my doc were very effective in the start the first week was very good very less gas just normal and hard stool but the next week everything just felt wrong stomach was bloated and stool was soft and in very less quantity i am thinking changing the doc or discussing it with him again.the drooling issue can be fixed later now my main concern is finding a remedy that can work for a long period.in past psyllium husk worked for me but now even husk is not working may be due to the medications


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmm, well, Mebeverine is primarily used as an antispasmodic aimed at slowing down the smooth muscle contractions/spasms in the GI tract. You could consider trying Peppermint caps/oils. It's well known as a natural antispasmodic.Meprex? Are you certain that's the correct name? There's nothing on these forums and google has nada.Simethicone - Consider trying a different form, like the caps. Maybe the different non-active ingredients, or the delivery system, would make a difference.


----------



## driver (Jul 22, 2011)

BayRat said:


> Hmm, well, Mebeverine is primarily used as an antispasmodic aimed at slowing down the smooth muscle contractions/spasms in the GI tract. You could consider trying Peppermint caps/oils. It's well known as a natural antispasmodic.Meprex? Are you certain that's the correct name? There's nothing on these forums and google has nada.Simethicone - Consider trying a different form, like the caps. Maybe the different non-active ingredients, or the delivery system, would make a difference.


yes dear i am sure meprex it is brand name of a medicine dont know the formulae know because i throw the tablets as the doctor changed it i am thinking of using Bismuth Subsalicylates what do you suggest?


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

driver said:


> yes dear i am sure meprex it is brand name of a medicine dont know the formulae know because i throw the tablets as the doctor changed it i am thinking of using Bismuth Subsalicylates what do you suggest?


I sure didn't mean to sound insulting, not calling your recall quality into question here. I don't exactly think I'm the brightest bulb in the pack so I wouldn't do that, it's just not my style. I was trying to see what the doctor was originally aiming at treating. Sometimes marketing names are changed so there can be more than one, making matters more confusing. Meprex seems to have no trail at all.Your newly prescribed Librax is also aimed at reducing spasms, and also contains a mild anti-anxiety med.The Debridat (Trimebutine) is aimed at increasing upper gastric emptying, helping modulate intestinal/colonic activity, and treating abdominal pain (*abdo. pain effects only at doses of 300mg+). It can cause slightly increased bowel movements, but you say it's only a 15 day trial course, so if that's what's causing it, it'll end soon.So it seems that your doc feels that spasms are a major cause of your issues and is treating your condition as a functional motility disorder.If the increased gas & D continues to worsen, consider that you may have developed a simple malabsorption issue (lactose, fructose, gluten, etc.), so elimination diets might help pinpoint such a condition. Many folks find that even when no diagnostic detects such an issue, eliminating the suspect food still helps. So, diagnostics obviously have limitations. With some minor tweaks, you can use that FODMAPS diet as a basis for elimination tests. Lactose intolerance, for instance, is more common as we age. Our ability to produce the necessary enzyme to break it down can decrease. This process is most common in middle years, but can begin anytime at all. I was born lactose intolerant, managed some milk products just fine till my 20s, but since then my adverse reaction to lactose has dramatically increased.Pepto liquid/tablets, I never found them super effective for my D, somewhat helpful for gas, and it did help soothe my nauseous tummy. The liquid form seemed to work best for me. Talk to your pharmacist about taking it. It coats the intestinal lining and may interfere with your Rx absorption.There is an Rx grade drug that's back on the market called Motofen. Not sure why it was pulled after it's short, but successful run, but it's back. There's still a bit of a shortage problem while they bring production & shipping up to speed. Many folks have found it to be very effective for D. It seems to better control the D, and doesn't cause the cramps that meds like Loperamide (Imodium) can cause. Downside seems to be that the effects don't last as long as, say, Imodium. This med would require a prescription and consultation with your Doctor/GI.


----------



## driver (Jul 22, 2011)

BayRat said:


> I sure didn't mean to sound insulting, not calling your recall quality into question here. I don't exactly think I'm the brightest bulb in the pack so I wouldn't do that, it's just not my style. I was trying to see what the doctor was originally aiming at treating. Sometimes marketing names are changed so there can be more than one, making matters more confusing. Meprex seems to have no trail at all.Your newly prescribed Librax is also aimed at reducing spasms, and also contains a mild anti-anxiety med.The Debridat (Trimebutine) is aimed at increasing upper gastric emptying, helping modulate intestinal/colonic activity, and treating abdominal pain (*abdo. pain effects only at doses of 300mg+). It can cause slightly increased bowel movements, but you say it's only a 15 day trial course, so if that's what's causing it, it'll end soon.So it seems that your doc feels that spasms are a major cause of your issues and is treating your condition as a functional motility disorder.If the increased gas & D continues to worsen, consider that you may have developed a simple malabsorption issue (lactose, fructose, gluten, etc.), so elimination diets might help pinpoint such a condition. Many folks find that even when no diagnostic detects such an issue, eliminating the suspect food still helps. So, diagnostics obviously have limitations. With some minor tweaks, you can use that FODMAPS diet as a basis for elimination tests. Lactose intolerance, for instance, is more common as we age. Our ability to produce the necessary enzyme to break it down can decrease. This process is most common in middle years, but can begin anytime at all. I was born lactose intolerant, managed some milk products just fine till my 20s, but since then my adverse reaction to lactose has dramatically increased.Pepto liquid/tablets, I never found them super effective for my D, somewhat helpful for gas, and it did help soothe my nauseous tummy. The liquid form seemed to work best for me. Talk to your pharmacist about taking it. It coats the intestinal lining and may interfere with your Rx absorption.There is an Rx grade drug that's back on the market called Motofen. Not sure why it was pulled after it's short, but successful run, but it's back. There's still a bit of a shortage problem while they bring production & shipping up to speed. Many folks have found it to be very effective for D. It seems to better control the D, and doesn't cause the cramps that meds like Loperamide (Imodium) can cause. Downside seems to be that the effects don't last as long as, say, Imodium. This med would require a prescription and consultation with your Doctor/GI.


well thanx for the time i really appreciate it . i will keep posting for future help thanx again


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll hope that it's all just a temporary side effect from those trial meds and that everything improves for you soon. But, well, don't just read *my* junk, look around at similar threads. For instance, look here. This was posted in a different thread. Great suggestion, easy & inexpensive, and it didn't occur to me. I wish more folks would chime in here on the forums. Lots of good ideas and vast experience, but I suppose we're just a shy bunch of folks?


Angry Canadian Girl said:


> Metamucil capsules with calcium have helped me a tonne with watery and loose stools. I take it and imodium every couple of days and I can go weeks with no D whatsoever anymore. The powder you mix with water didn't help at all but the capsules are amazing!


Any time I put in to trying to help, feeble as my advice may be, was my pleasure. And I don't like leaving any potential misunderstandings that might, even remotely, lead to hard feelings unaddressed. IBS gives us more than enough adversity to deal with, we don't need to add to it. We're all going through h*ll with this condition, so life is tough enough already. We're all in the same leaky boat together, may as well try to get along.


----------



## driver (Jul 22, 2011)

so after trying different things i found that only thing that was working for me was the anti depressant (Fluphenazine:0.5mg, Nortriptyline (HCl):10mg)if i use them after a meal but i don't want to use it for too long and its not a permenant fix they work most time but not all the time.i searched other treatments and probiotics sound great but hey are expensive i just bought some capsules they have
*Lactobacillus acidophilus, LA-5[*]Bifidobacterium, BB-12[*]Streptococcus thermophilus,STY-31[*]Lactobacillus delbrueckii ssp.Bulgaricus, LBY-27 *
just tried one let see what happens i was thinking to try Saccharomyces boulardii as its cheap and people are saying good things about it what do you people suggest ??? also do we have to keep using a probiotic for a specific period or we can change them whenever?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

driver said:


> so after trying different things i found that only thing that was working for me was the anti depressant (Fluphenazine:0.5mg, Nortriptyline (HCl):10mg)if i use them after a meal but i don't want to use it for too long and its not a permenant fix they work most time but not all the time.i searched other treatments and probiotics sound great but hey are expensive i just bought some capsules they have
> *Lactobacillus acidophilus, LA-5[*]Bifidobacterium, BB-12[*]Streptococcus thermophilus,STY-31[*]Lactobacillus delbrueckii ssp.Bulgaricus, LBY-27 *
> just tried one let see what happens i was thinking to try Saccharomyces boulardii as its cheap and people are saying good things about it what do you people suggest ??? also do we have to keep using a probiotic for a specific period or we can change them whenever?


Did you say Nortryptiline helped you?I have been offered the chance to use this for my IBS and its comforting to know that it can possibly help sufferers.Its dose can be upped once your body gets used to it so try a higher dose if it helps you.


----------



## driver (Jul 22, 2011)

jmc09 said:


> Did you say Nortryptiline helped you?I have been offered the chance to use this for my IBS and its comforting to know that it can possibly help sufferers.Its dose can be upped once your body gets used to it so try a higher dose if it helps you.


yep it did i also drool in sleep so its side effects helped me as it keep the mouth dry also it keeps the user constipated .serotonin levels do effect in ibs or may be that was just the side effects working but i dont want to use them anymore i am looking for something less harmful and addictive.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

driver said:


> yep it did i also drool in sleep so its side effects helped me as it keep the mouth dry also it keeps the user constipated .serotonin levels do effect in ibs or may be that was just the side effects working but i dont want to use them anymore i am looking for something less harmful and addictive.


I dont blame you looking for something thats less potent as thats one of the reasons why I'd like to replace my codeine with something else BUT if it works then why stop taking it? Why not keep taking it until another treatment comes along?I can depend on codeine but would like not to take it but realise that its better not to 'cut my nose off to spite my face.'


----------



## driver (Jul 22, 2011)

@jmc09well luckily my ibs is not that bad so i can experiment with things without too much trouble . i would say that my ibs would be 3 on a scale of 1 to 10 i hope that you find relief so you can find something other too


----------

